
Modular documentation: How to make both writers and users happy - kiyanwang
https://opensource.com/article/17/9/modular-documentation
======
PaulHoule
An insightful article that signals poorly because of

* hate for DITA * lack of depth (it's a new enough idea that it really should be longer) * not informed by specific cases (although it talks all about being so) * ultimately a teaser for a talk that most of us won't be able to attend (as conferences seem to be one of the few ways to monetize open source)

I hate to be so negative, but I am training an A.I. to find good stuff on HN
and I had to do this

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzv3ncEQQVI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzv3ncEQQVI)

for this article.

